# Daenythos



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

> THE STORY
> For millennia, the writings of Chaplain Daenyathos have been the guiding force behind the Soul Drinkers, his wisdom taking them from strength to strength. But a dark secret lurks at the heart of Daenaythos’s Catechisms Martial, a cancer that will eat away at the Soul Drinkers and ultimately damn them. Spanning the centuries from the Age of Apostasy to his mysterious disappearance, this is the story of the Philosopher-Soldier’s life, of his rise... and of his tragic fall.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xfyU6h7S28


http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/daenyathos-hardback.html

Were there not supposed to be three different Soul Drinkers omnibus?

Edit: Same book? 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/Daenyathos.html


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah,that's the same book.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Same book but minus the artwork and annotations by the Imperial Fist censors, the latter of which are very revealing about the Soul Drinkers and their relationship to the Imperial Fists, and the legitimacy of the entire novella.


LotN


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Is this in a hardback format? 

What did peeps think of the Soul Drinker novels anyway?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> What did peeps think of the Soul Drinker novels anyway?


I genuinely struggled to finish the first one and never bothered with the rest, to be honest..


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Tawa said:


> I genuinely struggled to finish the first one and never bothered with the rest, to be honest..


I'll be honest, I did read them all. Reading _Hellforged_ was the moment I thought what the hell! Necrons killing a entire planet and the Soul Drinkers with only 100 marines left, please.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> I'll be honest, I did read them all. Reading _Hellforged_ was the moment I thought what the hell! Necrons killing a entire planet and the Soul Drinkers with only 100 marines left, please.


How far in is that? :read:

I think Logaan managed to read the first two.....?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I got 100 pages into soul drinker... Then shelved it. However, I find the soul drinkers one of the most interesting chapters in 40k. Its just unfortunate Counter got to them first.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> However, I find the soul drinkers one of the most interesting chapters in 40k. Its just unfortunate Counter got to them first.


Something along those lines :laugh:


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Tawa said:


> How far in is that? :read:
> 
> I think Logaan managed to read the first two.....?


Do you mean in the book itself or the series? 

In the book (without giving away spoilers) the necrons appear midway through. 

Fifth book in the series, if that's what you meant Tawa :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Fifth book in the series, if that's what you meant Tawa :grin:


Yeah, that's what I meant  Ta :so_happy:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> What did peeps think of the Soul Drinker novels anyway?


I thought the first one was alright, convoluted in some places but not the worst thing I have read (I'll leave that to Goto and non space combat thank you.)

Liked the second one, the third was a bit of a slog, and couldn't stand the rest.


----------

